# A North Lincolnshire Century Audax event Sat June 4th 2011



## stuart5508 (4 May 2011)

Hi everybody,

I'm organiser for the North Lincolnshire Century 160 km Audax calandar event 11-329 starting at 'A Bite to Eat' cafe near Grange Park Golf Course, Messingham near Scunthorpe at 9.00 am Saturday June 4th 2011.

This is a very picturesque area and the route offers some gorgeous views and exciting riding.

£5 entry fee and non members of the Audax cycling club are most welcome to come along, just an extra £2 ride insurance to pay.

Excellent cafe stops near Horncastle and in Barton upon Humber and all sorts of hostelries in between!

I've created a website for the event at http://www.stuartsyo.../audax2011.html

You can sign up through Paypal through the link on my web page or via the calandar page on the AUK site www.aukweb.net

I'm very happy to help with travel directions or advice on b&b's accomodation, where to eat/shop etc. All my contact info is on the event website.

If you can email me if you are hoping to ride or phone etc it will help me with my brevet card order.

Hope to see a few of you soon

Cheers

Stuart


----------

